# Neues Oberklassesystem - RGB? RAM? WaKü?



## Golgomaph (10. Dezember 2018)

*Neues Oberklassesystem - RGB? RAM? WaKü?*

Hallo zusammen,

spätestens im *März 2019* möchte ich mir gerne ein neues System zusammenstellen.

Bisherige Planungen basieren auf folgenden Komponenten:

- i7 8700K
- GTX 1080
- MSI Z370 PC Pro
- 16GB HyperX Predator 3200 CL16 4 Module
- M.2 500GB Samsung Evo
- Fractal Design Define S2

Übernommen wird mein

- Be Quiet! 530W Pure Power L8
- Crucial SSD 256GB
- Seagate 1TB HDD

Zusätzlich plane ich eine Custom-Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU, wenn notwendig auch dazu mehr.

Einsatzzweck wird, soweit möglich, *4K- und VR-Gaming*. Bei einer *Custom-Wasserkühlung* hört der Preis-Leistungs-Faktor natürlich schon auf, das ist bei diesem Projekt auch überhaupt nicht das Ziel. Jedoch bin ich budgettechnisch nicht ganz unlimitiert, weswegen ich auch bisher von einer 1080Ti abgesehen habe.

*Meine Fragen sind hierbei erstmal:*
Passt das? 
Gibt's da sinnvolle Alternativen ohne großen Kostensprung? 
Ist die 1080Ti evtl. unausweichlich für ordentliches 4K-Gaming? 
Der Optik halber würde ich gern 4 RAM-Module verbauen, mehr als 16GB brauche ich aber nicht .. daher 4x4GB. Sind die denn eigentlich schneller als zB. 2x8?

Im Bereich WaKü möchte ich diverse Teile wie GPU- und CPU-Block sowie Pumpe und Reservoir beleuchten und habe demnach versucht mich ins Thema RGB-Steuerungen wie Mystic Light und Asus Aura einzulesen. Wesentliche Verständnislücken bestehen da im Bereich Schnittstellen und Anschlüsse:

Diverse RGB-Komponenten von beispielsweise EK Waterblocks unterstützen laut Herstellerseite sowohl Mystic Light als auch Asus Aura. Wie wird das RGB-Signal denn aber übertragen? Dann gibt es wohl auch Lüfter, die über einen einzigen 4-Pin-Anschluss sowohl Strom als auch RGB-Signal beziehen .. läuft die RGB-Geschichte dann sogar über die Lüfteranschlüsse am Mainboard ab?! Das oben aufgelistete Z370 soll wohl einen einzigen 4-Pin-RGB-Header besitzen .. gibt es da dann spezielle Hubs und Verteiler um alle RGB-Elemente über diesen einen Port ans Mainboard zu koppeln?

Gerade wenn ich irgendwelche vermeindlich ausführlichen und aufklärenden RGB-Artikel durchgelesen habe, ich habe NICHTS zu solchen wesentlichen Punkten gefunden.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir auch hier ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen!

Ansonsten wie immer Danke im Voraus!

Grüße Golgo


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde eher einen Ryzen nehmen, da könnte es im März schon die 3000er geben. Ein Ryzen 7 2700X zB ist 100€ günstiger und hat mehr Kerne und Threads als ein i7-8700K, und bei Games .kommt er nahe an den 8700K ran, mit passendem RAM wird er auch je nach Game schneller. Gerade für 4K wirst du vermutlich eh keinen Unterschied merken, da die Grafikkarte dabei extrem limitieren wird, d.h. der Intel KÖNNTE möglicherweise zB 100 FPS schaffen, der Ryzen _vielleicht _nur 90 aber die Grafikkarte würde sowieso "nur" 70 schaffen, so dass du davon nichts merkst. Die CPU-Tests, in denen der Intel ein wenig die Nase vorne hat, werden nämlich meist mit 720p oder maximal mit 1080p gemacht, damit eben NICHT die Grafikkarte das Ergebnis verfälscht, da sie "bremst".

Die GTX 1080 Ti kannst du sowieso schon mal ganz schnell vergessen, die gibt es nämlich gar nicht mehr. Seit ein paar Wochen wird sie nicht mehr produziert, in Shops hast du nur noch Abverkäufe, und zwar inzwischen zu Preisen, bei denen man blöd wäre, eine zu kaufen. Denn die neue RTX 2080 ist günstiger und schneller, eine GTX 1080 Ti findest du nur noch ab 800-900€, die RXT 2080 kostet ab 700€. 

Bei der SSD würde ich im März nochmal schauen. Wichtig ist, dass es eine PCIe-M2 ist, und ansonsten einfach schauen, welche zu dem Zeitpunkt nen guten Preis pro GB hat. Ne Samsung EVO NVMe ist mal sehr gut, mal überteuert - musst du halt schauen, wenn es dann soweit ist.

4x RAM ist nicht schneller als 2x. Nur beim zB teuren Sockel 2011-3 gibt es Quadchannel, was ein BISSCHEN schneller wäre.


Wegen der Wakü: Dir ist klar, dass die locker ihre 500-600€ kosten wird und an sich nicht wirklich was bringt, was man nicht auch mit Luftkühlung schafft? Wenn ja, dann kannst du das so machen. Die LED-Sache ist so, dass je nach Hersteller optional per USB-Anschluss eine direkte Verbindung zum Board hergestellt werden kann, und falls es spezielle Dinge sind wie zB "synchronisierte LEDs mit Asus-Komponenten", dann hast du meines Wissens eine bestimmte Schnittstelle am Board, die dafür da ist, und natürlich hat dann die Wakü-Komponente einen passenden Stecker. Oder aber es läuft halt per USB, ggf. OnbardUSB, und wird dann per Tool synchronisiert. Bei den Lüftern kann es gut sein, dass es per Pin-Anschluss geht - ob du das dann einfach so verteilen kannst, weiß ich nicht. idR kannst du aber nicht mehr als 3 Lüfter an einen Anschluss machen,  da es ansonsten mit der möglichen Stromaufnahme zu knapp wird. Aber bis März ist ja noch Zeit, da kann man noch in Ruhe was planen.


Du brauchst aber schon mal: GPU-Kühler ca 100€, mind 2x Radiatoren 240-320mm ca 120€, Pumpe ca 50€, Reservoir ca 30€, CPU-Kühler ca 60€ und pro genanntem Bauteil je 2 Anschlussschrauben zu je ca 5€, also mind 60-70€ oben drauf. Das wären dann schon 400-450€ ohne weiteres Zubehör wie RGB-Kram, Lüfter, Temperatursensor und Ab/Zufluss-Vorrichtung.


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde eher einen Ryzen nehmen, da könnte es im März schon die 3000er geben. Ein Ryzen 7 2700X zB ist 100€ günstiger und hat mehr Kerne und Threads als ein i7-8700K, und bei Games .kommt er nahe an den 8700K ran, mit passendem RAM wird er auch je nach Game schneller. Gerade für 4K wirst du vermutlich eh keinen Unterschied merken, da die Grafikkarte dabei extrem limitieren wird, d.h. der Intel KÖNNTE möglicherweise zB 100 FPS schaffen, der Ryzen _vielleicht _nur 90 aber die Grafikkarte würde sowieso "nur" 70 schaffen, so dass du davon nichts merkst. Die CPU-Tests, in denen der Intel ein wenig die Nase vorne hat, werden nämlich meist mit 720p oder maximal mit 1080p gemacht, damit eben NICHT die Grafikkarte das Ergebnis verfälscht, da sie "bremst".



Ich wünsche mir durchaus in 4K diverse Games zocken zu können, allerdings wird das später eher die Seltenheit sein. Ich habe eben vor mir einen 4K-Monitor zu holen um diverse Triple-A's oder hier und da mal ein Spiel in höheren Auflösungen zocken zu können, wünschenswert wäre halt 4K soweit möglich. Praktisch werde ich aber höchstwahrscheinlich trotzdem noch mehr in Full HD zocken.. in meiner Spielebibliothek sind auch einige hardwarehungrige Early-Access-Titel zu finden die schon mit Full-HD genügend Probleme haben. 
Die Frage ist also hierbei, ob es Sinn macht die CPU jetzt auf 4K-Gaming auszulegen. Die Testberichte die ich mir zum i7 und zum 2700X angeschaut habe waren sich meistens einig, dass der i7 leicht die Nase vorn hat - spätestens wenn man übertaktet dann doch die besser Performance bietet. Klar, für 100€ ist das wahrscheinlich zu minimal, aber Übertakten ist auch ein Thema das ich unbedingt angehen möchte und das soll mit dem 2700X zwar möglich aber kaum sinnvoll sein .. weißt du da was zu? 

Bis März ist in der Tat noch Zeit, ich werde die Preislage natürlich im Auge behalten .. sich da jetzt schon festzulegen ist eh Schwachsinn.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die GTX 1080 Ti kannst du sowieso schon mal ganz schnell vergessen, die gibt es nämlich gar nicht mehr. Seit ein paar Wochen wird sie nicht mehr produziert, in Shops hast du nur noch Abverkäufe, und zwar inzwischen zu Preisen, bei denen man blöd wäre, eine zu kaufen. Denn die neue RTX 2080 ist günstiger und schneller, eine GTX 1080 Ti findest du nur noch ab 800-900€, die RXT 2080 kostet ab 700€.



Das heißt wenn überhaupt dann die RTX2080 als nächsthöhere Stufe nach der 1080? Wie gut bin ich mit der 1080 für die kommenden Jahre im Bereich 4K gerüstet? Wie viel mehr Power bringt die RTX?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei der SSD würde ich im März nochmal schauen. Wichtig ist, dass es eine PCIe-M2 ist, und ansonsten einfach schauen, welche zu dem Zeitpunkt nen guten Preis pro GB hat. Ne Samsung EVO NVMe ist mal sehr gut, mal überteuert - musst du halt schauen, wenn es dann soweit ist.



Nebenfrage: Die Pro ist ihr Geld neben der Evo nicht wirklich wert, richtig? 



Herbboy schrieb:


> 4x RAM ist nicht schneller als 2x. Nur beim zB teuren Sockel 2011-3 gibt es Quadchannel, was ein BISSCHEN schneller wäre.



Du hast oben erwähnt, dass der Ryzen "mit passendem RAM" schneller ist, wie schauts da mit dem 3200er CL16 aus? Lieber NOCH mehr MHz?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die LED-Sache ist so, dass je nach Hersteller optional per USB-Anschluss eine direkte Verbindung zum Board hergestellt werden kann, und falls es spezielle Dinge sind wie zB "synchronisierte LEDs mit Asus-Komponenten", dann hast du meines Wissens eine bestimmte Schnittstelle am Board, die dafür da ist, und natürlich hat dann die Wakü-Komponente einen passenden Stecker. Oder aber es läuft halt per USB, ggf. OnbardUSB, und wird dann per Tool synchronisiert. Bei den Lüftern kann es gut sein, dass es per Pin-Anschluss geht - ob du das dann einfach so verteilen kannst, weiß ich nicht. idR kannst du aber nicht mehr als 3 Lüfter an einen Anschluss machen,  da es ansonsten mit der möglichen Stromaufnahme zu knapp wird. Aber bis März ist ja noch Zeit, da kann man noch in Ruhe was planen.



Jap, ich in da auch schon fleißig am planen .. bloß ist das schwierig wenn man keine Schnittstellen kennt und nicht weiß welchen Hub man sich da am besten raussucht. 
Von dieser "Schnittstelle am Board" für Synchronisation und Verwendung von zB MSI Mystic Light habe ich eben auch schon gehört, allerdings gibts da beim MSI Z370 PC PRO eben nur einen einzelnen RGB-Header und der ist laut Handbuch für den "Anschluss des 5050 RGB LED Stripes" vorgesehen. Aber ich habe und will keinen LED-Stripe .. dafür aber bisher eine RGB-gesteuerte Pumpe, zwei Kühlblöcke und das Reservoir.

Ich werde jetzt noch mal jede einzelne RGB-Komponente aus meiner Planung auf Anschlusskabel im Lieferumfang überprüfen und versuchen eine Gemeinsamkeit zu finden, sollten die alle über internen USB angeschlossen werden könnte ich dafür immerhin einfach einen USB-Hub von beispielsweise NZXT bestellen. Aber bisher blick ich da einfach nicht durch.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Du brauchst aber schon mal: GPU-Kühler ca 100€, mind 2x Radiatoren 240-320mm ca 120€, Pumpe ca 50€, Reservoir ca 30€, CPU-Kühler ca 60€ und pro genanntem Bauteil je 2 Anschlussschrauben zu je ca 5€, also mind 60-70€ oben drauf. Das wären dann schon 400-450€ ohne weiteres Zubehör wie RGB-Kram, Lüfter, Temperatursensor und Ab/Zufluss-Vorrichtung.



Jap, ich weiß. Wie gesagt, das wird kein Vernunfts- oder Preis-Leistungs-Build .. Optik spielt hier erstmals einen unglaublich großen Aspekt und nach meinen Berechnungen wird das ganze deinen Kurzüberblick an Kosten übertreffen. Damit bin ich aber absolut einverstanden.


Danke an der Stelle schonmal! 

Grüße, 
Golgo


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2018)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Klar, für 100€ ist das wahrscheinlich zu minimal, aber Übertakten ist auch ein Thema das ich unbedingt angehen möchte und das soll mit dem 2700X zwar möglich aber kaum sinnvoll sein .. weißt du da was zu?


 OC ist mit dem 2700X genauso möglich wie beim i7-8700K (vlt kann man einen 8700K aber um mehr Prozent übertakten als den Ryzen, das weiß ich nicht) und aktuell auch für Games genauso sinnlos. Denn die CPUs sind beide mehr als schnell genug, das bringt so gut wie nichts, auch bei "nur" Full-HD. Und mit den Ryzen 3000ern könnte der Intel dann auch zu 100% eingeholt sein.



> Das heißt wenn überhaupt dann die RTX2080 als nächsthöhere Stufe nach der 1080? Wie gut bin ich mit der 1080 für die kommenden Jahre im Bereich 4K gerüstet? Wie viel mehr Power bringt die RTX?


  Auch die GTX 1080 wird nicht mehr produziert. Die RTX 2070 ist ein wenig schneller als die GTX 1080 und schon jetzt auch günstiger. Daher führt kein Weg an einer RTX 2070 oder 2080 vorbei, außer AMD kommt bis März mit was neuem. Und die RTX 2080 Ti ist nochmal schneller als die RTX 2080, kostet aber irre viel, über 1100€.

Das mit den "kommenden Jahren" ist bei Grafikkarten zudem nie zu sagen. Es kann schon nach 2 Jahren ein Game kommen, dass bei 4K auf hohen Details eine RTX 2080 Ti in die Knie zwingt, so dass man eine aktuelle starke neue Karte braucht. Lieber alle 2-3 Jahre eine neue im mittleren / oberen Bereich als direkt eine ganz teure, die dann in 2-3 Jahren auch schon wieder nicht gut genug ist.



> Nebenfrage: Die Pro ist ihr Geld neben der Evo nicht wirklich wert, richtig?


 für Normalanwender nicht. Die Pro ist kaum schneller, würde aber mehr Schreibzyklen durchhalten, was aber nur wichtig für Systeme ist, auf denen täglich mehrere zig GB neue Daten geschrieben werden. Für normale Anwender ist ja in den meisten Fällen noch nicht mal eine schnelle M.2-SSD schneller als eine 2,5Zoll-SSD.



> Du hast oben erwähnt, dass der Ryzen "mit passendem RAM" schneller ist, wie schauts da mit dem 3200er CL16 aus? Lieber NOCH mehr MHz?


 Ich meinte damit, dass das Leistungsplus von schnellerem RAM im Vergleich zum Standardtakt höher als bei Intel ist, aber auch nur beim passenden RAM. Es gibt Dual und Single RANK (hat nichts mit Channel zu tun! ), und bei Dual ist ein Ryzen schneller als ein Single mit gleichem Takt. Bei 3200 ist aber so oder so Schluss. 


Zu den LEDs: MÜSSEN denn auch Board-LEDs mit den Lüftern usw. synchron sein? Willst du überhaupt irgendwelche "Effekte", oder einfach nur eine bestimmte Farbe? Ansonsten kannst du auch etwas holen, dass man pr USB konfiguriert, völlig unabhängig davon ob es nun auch mit einem synchronisierbaren System von Asus, MSI oder sonstwem kompatibel ist.


----------



## Golgomaph (11. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Auch die GTX 1080 wird nicht mehr produziert. Die RTX 2070 ist ein wenig schneller als die GTX 1080 und schon jetzt auch günstiger. Daher führt kein Weg an einer RTX 2070 oder 2080 vorbei, außer AMD kommt bis März mit was neuem. Und die RTX 2080 Ti ist nochmal schneller als die RTX 2080, kostet aber irre viel, über 1100€.



Dann merke ich mal die RTX 2070 vor.



> Ich meinte damit, dass das Leistungsplus von schnellerem RAM im Vergleich zum Standardtakt höher als bei Intel ist, aber auch nur beim passenden RAM. Es gibt Dual und Single RANK (hat nichts mit Channel zu tun! ), und bei Dual ist ein Ryzen schneller als ein Single mit gleichem Takt. Bei 3200 ist aber so oder so Schluss.



Ok, also beim Ryzen immer Dual-Rank-RAM.



> Bei 3200 ist aber so oder so Schluss.



Da drüber ist Dual- oder Single-Rank dann irrelevant oder wie?



> Zu den LEDs: MÜSSEN denn auch Board-LEDs mit den Lüftern usw. synchron sein? Willst du überhaupt irgendwelche "Effekte", oder einfach nur eine bestimmte Farbe? Ansonsten kannst du auch etwas holen, dass man pr USB konfiguriert, völlig unabhängig davon ob es nun auch mit einem synchronisierbaren System von Asus, MSI oder sonstwem kompatibel ist.



Ich brauch keine bunt blinkenden, synchronisierten Effekte. Allerdings hätte ich halt wenn mein MB schon sowas unterstützt auch gern Gebrauch davon gemacht, ist halt angenehmer das über eine Software zu regeln. Eigentlich will ich nur eine einheitliche Beleuchtung, eventuell mal in der oder in der Farbe.

Wie schaut so eine USB-Lösung aus?

Grüße,
Golgo


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2018)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Da drüber ist Dual- oder Single-Rank dann irrelevant oder wie?


 nein, mhr als 3200 laufen nicht mehr stabil, außer du übertaktest beim Mainboard etwas.




> Ich brauch keine bunt blinkenden, synchronisierten Effekte. Allerdings hätte ich halt wenn mein MB schon sowas unterstützt auch gern Gebrauch davon gemacht, ist halt angenehmer das über eine Software zu regeln. Eigentlich will ich nur eine einheitliche Beleuchtung, eventuell mal in der oder in der Farbe.


 Das ganze machst du natürlich trotzdem per Software, wie denn sonst?   Es geht bei der Board-Unterstützung nur darum, dass alles synchron ist. Wenn du immer nur eine einheitliche Farbe willst, dann geht das sicher auch anders.


Ich hab bei einem MSI-Board mal geschaut, es ist wohl so: es gibt einen speziellen RGB-Header, an den kommt dann eine RGB-Steuerung, zB von Corsair (teilweise auch mit dabei bei einm 3er-Set Lüfter), und an diese wiederum kommen bis zu 6 Lüfter. Das ganze steuerst du dann per Software an, und falls das Board auch LEDs hat, sind die halt synchron zu den Lüftern. Falls du kompatible Maus&Tastatur nutzt, dann sind diese auch synchron. 

Und dann gibt es auch Lüftersteuerungen für USB, aber da muss man mal schauen, was und wie es gibt. zB gibt es vlt von Corsair auch eine Steuerung, für die man nicht ein Board mit diesen Headern braucht.


----------



## Golgomaph (12. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ganze machst du natürlich trotzdem per Software, wie denn sonst?   Es geht bei der Board-Unterstützung nur darum, dass alles synchron ist. Wenn du immer nur eine einheitliche Farbe willst, dann geht das sicher auch anders.



Die Betonung lag auf "einer" Software .. das wäre die Wunschlösung - eben anstatt drei unterschiedliche Programme zu öffnen für alle RGB-Controller o.Ä. um die Farbe von Orange auf Grün zu ändern.



> Ich hab bei einem MSI-Board mal geschaut, es ist wohl so: es gibt einen speziellen RGB-Header, an den kommt dann eine RGB-Steuerung, zB von Corsair (teilweise auch mit dabei bei einm 3er-Set Lüfter)



Wie heißt der RGB-Header bzw. wie sieht er aus und an welchem Board hast du den gefunden?



> und an diese wiederum kommen bis zu 6 Lüfter. Das ganze steuerst du dann per Software an, und falls das Board auch LEDs hat, sind die halt synchron zu den Lüftern. Falls du kompatible Maus&Tastatur nutzt, dann sind diese auch synchron.
> 
> Und dann gibt es auch Lüftersteuerungen für USB, aber da muss man mal schauen, was und wie es gibt. zB gibt es vlt von Corsair auch eine Steuerung, für die man nicht ein Board mit diesen Headern braucht.



Problem ist immer noch, dass die Pumpe kein Lüfter ist und auch nicht als solcher betrieben wird .. die hat genau wie der GPU-Kühlblock einen dedizierten 4-Pin-Anschluss nur für RGB. Ich weiß nicht ob ein Corsair-Hub für Corsair-Lüfter da funktionieren würde, das stammt ja alles nicht mal von Corsair.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2018)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Wie heißt der RGB-Header bzw. wie sieht er aus und an welchem Board hast du den gefunden?


 wenn du zB beim PCGames Hardware-Preisvergleich bei Mainboards schaust, gibt es einen Filter für RGB-Header. zB bei Sockel 1151 v2 relativ weit unten bei "Header Beleuchtung" Intel Sockel 1151 v2 im Preisvergleich . In der Anleitung des jeweiligen Mainboards steht dann genaueres drin.




> Problem ist immer noch, dass die Pumpe kein Lüfter ist und auch nicht als solcher betrieben wird .. die hat genau wie der GPU-Kühlblock einen dedizierten 4-Pin-Anschluss nur für RGB. Ich weiß nicht ob ein Corsair-Hub für Corsair-Lüfter da funktionieren würde, das stammt ja alles nicht mal von Corsair.


 Das weiß ich auch nicht, aber viele Dinge sind untereinander kompatibel. Hinzu kommt: die Lüfter werden ja nach Temperatur gesteuert, und dann wäre es an sich nicht verkehrt, wenn die Pumpe da mitdranhängt. CPU kühl - Pumpe bekommt wenig Strom. CPU warm - Punmpe bekommt mehr Strom und läuft schneller. Was auch sein kann ist, dass die Pumpe über den dedizierten 4Pin gar keinen Strom bezieht, sondern nur die RGB-Info und gleichzeitig dann kompatibel zu diversen Systemen ist, und den Storm bekommt sie konstant per normalem Stromstecker - aber dafür würde ich mir mal die Anleitung der Pumpe besorgen, daraus sollte es an sich hervorgehen ^^


----------



## Golgomaph (12. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das weiß ich auch nicht, aber viele Dinge sind untereinander kompatibel. Hinzu kommt: die Lüfter werden ja nach Temperatur gesteuert, und dann wäre es an sich nicht verkehrt, wenn die Pumpe da mitdranhängt. CPU kühl - Pumpe bekommt wenig Strom. CPU warm - Punmpe bekommt mehr Strom und läuft schneller. Was auch sein kann ist, dass die Pumpe über den dedizierten 4Pin gar keinen Strom bezieht, sondern nur die RGB-Info und gleichzeitig dann kompatibel zu diversen Systemen ist, und den Storm bekommt sie konstant per normalem Stromstecker - aber dafür würde ich mir mal die Anleitung der Pumpe besorgen, daraus sollte es an sich hervorgehen ^^



Alles was in der Anleitung steht ist, dass der 4-Pin-RGB-Anschluss an den entsprechenden Header am Board muss. Von Stromversorgung ist absolut keine Rede, ich vermute aber stark dass die dediziert ist und der RGB-Header, wie sein Name schon sagt, nur für das RGB-Signal ist.

Für die Problematik, dass ich vier RGB-gesteurte Teile und nur einen bis zwei Anschlüsse haben werde, habe ich eben eine Lösung gefunden.

http://www.xs-pc.com/fans-radiator-accessories/8-way-4pin-12v-rgb-splitter-hub-sata-powered-black


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2018)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Alles was in der Anleitung steht ist, dass der 4-Pin-RGB-Anschluss an den entsprechenden Header am Board muss. Von Stromversorgung ist absolut keine Rede, ich vermute aber stark dass die dediziert ist und der RGB-Header, wie sein Name schon sagt, nur für das RGB-Signal ist.
> 
> Für die Problematik, dass ich vier RGB-gesteurte Teile und nur einen bis zwei Anschlüsse haben werde, habe ich eben eine Lösung gefunden.
> 
> 8 Way, 4Pin, 12V RGB Splitter Hub - SATA Powered (Black) — XSPC - Performance PC Water Cooling


 Da ist die Frage, ob es die passenden 4Pin-Anschlüsse sind. Es kann auch sein, dass damit die 4Pin-Verbindungen von LED-Leisten gemeint sind. Und ob es zum Board kompatibel wäre. 

Es kann aber sein, dass das Teil von Corsair auch zu anderen Lüftern und den Pumpen-LEDs kompatibel ist. Da passen 6 Stecker dran.


----------



## Golgomaph (12. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da ist die Frage, ob es die passenden 4Pin-Anschlüsse sind. Es kann auch sein, dass damit die 4Pin-Verbindungen von LED-Leisten gemeint sind. Und ob es zum Board kompatibel wäre.



In der Produktbeschreibung heißt es dass man damit alle RGB-Geräte und "Fans" betreiben könnte .. von Strips ist garnicht die Rede. Dennoch natürlich fraglich ob das pauschal bei allem funktioniert. Idealerweise sollte aber ein Hub nicht am Eingangssignal rumpfuschen, sondern aus einem einzelnen Kanal nur eine Parallelschaltung von Kontakten machen .. eventuell noch mit einem Controller und einer Stromversorgung dazwischen.

Letztendlich weiß ich aber bei keinem Hub zuverlässig ob das klappt. Alle meine Teile, die mit RGB beleuchtet werden, sind von EK Waterblocks und haben daher auch sehr sicher alle die gleiche LED- und Ansteuerungsart, nämlich einen 4-Pin-RGB-Anschluss. Mir wird nichts übrig bleiben als es auszuprobieren.

Bei Corsair gilt dasselbe.. wenn sich nicht zufällig hier jemand im Forum meldet, der einen Corsair-RGB-Fan-Hub besitzt werde ich es auch nur ausprobieren können. Beim Corsair-Hub kommt aber noch dazu, dass hier in der Beschreibung ganz klar "für Corsair-RGB-Fans" steht. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2018)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> In der Produktbeschreibung heißt es dass man damit alle RGB-Geräte und "Fans" betreiben könnte .. von Strips ist garnicht die Rede. Dennoch natürlich fraglich ob das pauschal bei allem funktioniert. Idealerweise sollte aber ein Hub nicht am Eingangssignal rumpfuschen, sondern aus einem einzelnen Kanal nur eine Parallelschaltung von Kontakten machen .. eventuell noch mit einem Controller und einer Stromversorgung dazwischen.
> 
> Letztendlich weiß ich aber bei keinem Hub zuverlässig ob das klappt. Alle meine Teile, die mit RGB beleuchtet werden, sind von EK Waterblocks und haben daher auch sehr sicher alle die gleiche LED- und Ansteuerungsart, nämlich einen 4-Pin-RGB-Anschluss. Mir wird nichts übrig bleiben als es auszuprobieren.
> 
> ...


 kontaktier doch mal EK Waterblocks oder Corsair, oder beide. Oder nen Shop, der sich gut auskennt, zB Caseking, falls du da nicht sowieso kaufen wolltest.

Ich VERMUTE dass Corsair und EK Waterblocks kompatibel sind, und beides dann wiederum per Mainboardsoftware auch ansteuerbar ist über den Header. 


Bei EK Waterblocks zB stehen bei dieser Pumpe https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-revo-d5-rgb-pwm-plexi-incl-sl-pump  alle vier Mainboard-Systeme als kompatibel dabei, egal ob Mystic Light, (MSI), RGB Fusion (Gigabyte), Asus Aura oder ASRock RGB.  Und am Ende kannst Du ja auch ein Board mit 2-3 Headern nehmen, die Pumpe dann an einen der Header, an den anderen Header dann einen "Verteiler" - FALLS denn der Verteiler nicht zur Pumpe passt. Was man nämlich noch bedenken muss: ggf. kann man bei dem Verteiler nicht die Anschlüsse getrennt regeln, dann muss die Pumpe sogar an einen eigenen Header, damit sie korrekt angesteuert wird bezüglich Pumpdrehzahl.


----------



## Golgomaph (12. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> kontaktier doch mal EK Waterblocks oder Corsair, oder beide. Oder nen Shop, der sich gut auskennt, zB Caseking, falls du da nicht sowieso kaufen wolltest.
> 
> Ich VERMUTE dass Corsair und EK Waterblocks kompatibel sind, und beides dann wiederum per Mainboardsoftware auch ansteuerbar ist über den Header.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, zumindest wenn die Pumpe nur einen Anschluss hat über den sowohl Drehzahl als auch RGB gesteuert wird könnte dass ein Problem sein. Ist halt meiner Meinung nach schwach, dass die Anleitung das nicht klar zum Ausdruck bringt.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2018)

Man müsste das doch sehen können ob die Pumpe überhaupt noch einen weiteren Anschluss hat, der für den Strom da sein könnte. 

Aber ob es ein Problem wäre, ist nicht gesagt. Denn wie gesagt: niedrige CPU-Temp, wenig Drehzahl - egal ob Lüfter oder Pumpe. Dann laufen die Lüfter zB mit 20%, die Pumpe auch. Und wenn de CPU wärmer wird, laufen beide mit zB 50%. Die frage dabei wäre lediglich, ob das System leiser wäre, wenn die Pumpe separat angesteuert wird. zB wenn sie IMMER bei 50% läuft, dann wird die CPU vlt nie so warm, dass die Lüfter überhaupt mal auf 50% gehen "müssen".


----------



## Golgomaph (13. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber ob es ein Problem wäre, ist nicht gesagt. Denn wie gesagt: niedrige CPU-Temp, wenig Drehzahl - egal ob Lüfter oder Pumpe. Dann laufen die Lüfter zB mit 20%, die Pumpe auch. Und wenn de CPU wärmer wird, laufen beide mit zB 50%. Die frage dabei wäre lediglich, ob das System leiser wäre, wenn die Pumpe separat angesteuert wird. zB wenn sie IMMER bei 50% läuft, dann wird die CPU vlt nie so warm, dass die Lüfter überhaupt mal auf 50% gehen "müssen".



Also ich habe jetzt über ein Unboxing-Video herausgefunden, dass meine XTOP Revo D5 RGB drei Anschlüsse hat: Einen Molex für die Stromversorgung, einen für das PWM-Signal und der Plexi-Aufsatz hat einen 4-Pin-RGB-Anschluss. Der GPU-Block, der CPU-Block und das Reservoir werden genau so über einen 12V-4pin beleuchtet.

Ich habe jetzt auch festgestellt, dass man sich nicht so leicht vom Wort "Stripe" aus Motherboard-Manuals bzgl. RGB-Header verwirren lassen darf. Selbst EK schreibt, sie verbauen in ihrer Pumpe einen "LED-Stripe" .. das heißt ja nur dass da ein zusammenhängendes Band mit LEDs verbaut ist. Wichtig ist nur: 12V und RGB-Anschluss. Der Strom kommt dann vom Molex und (oder?) vom 4-Pin.

Auch beim Corsair-Hub habe ich mich noch mal schlau gemacht, das ist exakt dasselbe Prinzip. Die RGB-Lüfter von Corsair haben zwei Anschlüsse, einen für PWM und einen für RGB. PWM kommt natürlich ans MoBo, RGB in den Hub. Der ist halt was ganz besonderes weil er bis zu sechs Corsair-Lüfter miteinander synchronisiert was zum Beispiel laufende Farbwechsel "von Lüfter zu Lüfter" ermöglicht .. daher ist es bei dem auch wichtig, dass man die Reihenfolge beachtet. Wie Du schon gemeint hast - ich werde mich mal mit den Herstellern bezüglich Kompatibilität zu den EK-Waterblock-RGB-Anschlüssen auseinandersetzen.


EDIT:
Ich war grad schon dabei eine E-Mail an XSPC zu schreiben als mir die Idee kam einfach mal direkt bei EK nach einem Hub zu schauen .. und siehe da:
https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-rgb-4-fach-rgb-4-pin-splitterkabel-waek-1526.html
Zwar kein wirklicher Hub aber dafür eine noch günstigere Lösung die kompatibel zu allerlei Motherboard-Systeme (Asus Aura/Mystic Light etc.) ist - dahingehend bin ich also nicht gebunden - und da ja eh nur EK-RGB-Komponenten verwendet werden muss das ja eigentlich problemlos klappen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2018)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt über ein Unboxing-Video herausgefunden, dass meine XTOP Revo D5 RGB drei Anschlüsse hat: Einen Molex für die Stromversorgung, einen für das PWM-Signal und der Plexi-Aufsatz hat einen 4-Pin-RGB-Anschluss. Der GPU-Block, der CPU-Block und das Reservoir werden genau so über einen 12V-4pin beleuchtet.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt auch festgestellt, dass man sich nicht so leicht vom Wort "Stripe" aus Motherboard-Manuals bzgl. RGB-Header verwirren lassen darf. Selbst EK schreibt, sie verbauen in ihrer Pumpe einen "LED-Stripe" .. das heißt ja nur dass da ein zusammenhängendes Band mit LEDs verbaut ist. Wichtig ist nur: 12V und RGB-Anschluss. Der Strom kommt dann vom Molex und (oder?) vom 4-Pin.
> 
> ...


 Damit wären aber keine getrennten Regelungen und Effekte möglich. Zudem kostet das Corsair-Teil ja auch nur 15€ https://www.caseking.de/corsair-rgb...m/geizhals&wt_mc=preisvergleich.geizhals.feed   - bei Deinen ohnehin anfallenden Ausgaben ein Vogelschiss in der Geschichte der PCs...


----------



## Golgomaph (14. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Damit wären aber keine getrennten Regelungen und Effekte möglich. Zudem kostet das Corsair-Teil ja auch nur 15€ https://www.caseking.de/corsair-rgb...m/geizhals&wt_mc=preisvergleich.geizhals.feed   - bei Deinen ohnehin anfallenden Ausgaben ein Vogelschiss in der Geschichte der PCs...



Ich lese bei dem Hub in der Artikelbeschreibung halt nur Corsair, Corsair und Corsair. Wenn ich nach Third-Party-Unterstützung von dem Teil für zB andere Lüfter als Corsair-Lüfter google kommt zum Beispiel folgendes: Corsair RGB Fan Led Hub with third party fans? - The Corsair User Forums .. das klingt mir jetzt nicht wirklich danach, als könne man da problemlos seine Thirdparty-Geschichten mit dem Corsair-Hub verwirklichen.

Eine weitere Ungewissheit ist, dass ich nicht mal weiß ob die Corsair-Software überhaupt ermöglicht einzelne RGB-Komponenten anzusteuern. Und selbst wenn ich mein RGB-Kram damit zum leuchten krieg ob die Software dann immer noch so funktioniert wie Du es jetzt voraussetzt.

Der Corsair-Hub alleine wäre so wie ich das gelesen habe auch gar nicht ausreichend um das ganze in Betrieb zu nehmen, der muss selber noch mal an irgendeinen anderen Verteiler von Corsair der dann erst per intern-USB ans MoBo kommt. Für Asus Aura oder MysticLight ist er ja nicht vorgesehen und wird demnach auch kaum dazu kompatibel sein, sprich ich verwende dann eine Software für den Hub und eine für zB die vorinstallierte Mainboard-Beleuchtung .. alles nicht im Sinne meines Ziels ALLE RGB-Teile zentral zu steuern.

Wenn ich noch eine Lösung finde die individuelle Ansteuerbarkeit UND die Kompatibilität zu Asus Aura/MysticLight in einem Hub zu realisieren dann wäre das natürlich nice to have, ich befürchte aber ich muss ersteres streichen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2018)

naja, es muss doch eine "normal verfügbare" Möglichkeit geben, Lüfter&co gesammelt anzusteuern, allein schon für so was wie Welleneffekte. Das Corsair-Ding oder ähnliche Verteiler sind ja eben 100pro nicht nur "Verteiler", sondern mehr. Ansonsten würde ja ein Kabel reichen, das sich aufsplittet.


----------



## Golgomaph (15. Dezember 2018)

Das "Problem" war bisher die Kompatibilität zu Asus Aura. Das ist nämlich einfach die beste Möglichkeit um temperaturabhängige Farbverläufe zu ermöglichen weil direkt auf vorinstallierte Temperatursensoren zugegriffen und das ganze mit *einer *Software, nämlich Asus Aura, synchron zur Mainboard-eigenen Beleuchtung geregelt werden kann. Das ROG Strix Z370-F von Asus hats mir halt irgendwie angetan und da ist auf dem Board selbst auch bisschen was beleuchtet.

Allerdings habe ich eben das hier gefunden:
https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-farbwerk-usb-bluetooth-und-aquabus-variante-wazu-657.html

Bis auf Asus Aura ist das quasi der "Alles-Könner", die vier "female"-Anschlüsse auf dem kleinen Board müsste ich mit sowas  auf "male" adaptieren, dann kann ich mein Zeug einfach draufstöpseln. Zudem ist es z.B. per Open Hardware Monitor in Kombination mit der Controller-Software möglich noch viel mehr Leistungs- oder Temperaturdaten vom Prozessor in RGB zu visualisieren. Das ist in der Ersteinrichtung sicherlich komplizierter, wenn ich das geschafft habe aber definitiv umfangreicher und sogar per Bluetooth steuerbar. Ich steh auf so'nen Scheiß.  Allerdings muss ich jetzt wieder herausfinden, ob die EK-RGBs spannungstechnisch passen.


EDIT:

Nope, tun sie nicht.  Wäre auch zu schön gewesen .. der Controller hat einen Ausgang von 12V, EK verbaut 5V-Stripes.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2018)

Wie ist der Stand inzwischen?


----------



## Golgomaph (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich stehe mit EK und dem Hersteller vom RGB-Controller in Kontakt, der EK-Vertrieb hat mich zu ihrem "RGB-Techniker" weitergeleitet auf dessen Antwort ich aktuell warte. Primär gehts grad um die Reihenfolge der drei Farbkanäle die wohl von Hersteller zu Hersteller variiert.

Ach ja, ich hab mir halt von EK jetzt einen GPU-Block mit 12V-RGBs rausgesucht .. keine Ahnung warum die von Produkt zu Produkt unterschiedliche Spannungen verwenden.


----------



## Golgomaph (22. Dezember 2018)

Nach ein wenig unnötigem Hin und Her habe ich jetzt von Aqua Computer die Lösung erhalten, deren Software ermöglicht nämlich eine seperate Anpassung der Farb-Reihenfolge am 4-Pin. 

Das heißt soweit steht alles, jetzt nur noch ein wenig Preise beobachten und abwarten wie es mit der neuen Ryzen-Serie aussieht und wann sie kommt. Bis dahin wird eh noch gespart, fleißiger Student und so


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2018)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Nach ein wenig unnötigem Hin und Her habe ich jetzt von Aqua Computer die Lösung erhalten, deren Software ermöglicht nämlich eine seperate Anpassung der Farb-Reihenfolge am 4-Pin.


 also, unabhängig vom Board? Und welche Lüfter sind kompatibel?


----------



## Golgomaph (23. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, unabhängig vom Board? Und welche Lüfter sind kompatibel?



Ja klar, da läuft jetzt gar nichts mehr übers Board. Der Controller ist ja sowieso komplett abgekapselt und die Steuerung geht dann über die Software von Aquacomputer.

Lüfter über solche RGB-Controller zu steuern ist schwer bis gar nicht realisierbar. Thermaltake, Corsair und sonstige liefern ihre Sets meistens direkt mit eigenen Steuereinheiten aus oder ziehen den Moddern nach den reinen Anschaffungskosten dann noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche, in dem aufeinander aufbauende Extrasteuerungen, quasi DLCs, angeboten werden - siehe Corsair mit dem Corsair Lightning Node Pro.

Beim Versuch das ganze über eigene Steuerungen umzusetzen gibt es wieder das Problem der fehlenden Standardisierung und das jeder Hersteller seinen eigenen Brei kocht. Hier  wurden ein paar Lüfter und die zugehörigen Hubs mal näher untersucht und nunja, NZXT zum Beispiel verwendet sogar einen eigenen CAM zur Ansteuerung  
Knubyo aus dem Guide hat versucht DIE Lüfter, bei denen allem Anschein nach nur die Spannung nicht gepasst hat, den Mainboard-RGB-Pins über Widerstände schmackhaft zu machen, ohne Erfolg. 
Bei Spannungen gibt's 3V und 5V .. selbst ich, der in der Elektrotechnik nicht völlig unversiert ist, bin da nicht sonderlich gewillt einen 35€ Controller aufs Spiel zu setzen nur um meine RGB-Lüfter auch noch mit unter die "Nur-eine-einzelne-Software-Devise" zu packen. 

Noch dazu kann zumindest der Farbwerk-Controller von Aquacomputer keine Laufeffekte wie es die Corsair-Steuerung bei den Riing-RGB-Fans ermöglichen würde, Abstriche macht man also so oder so.


----------



## Golgomaph (1. Februar 2019)

Neu aufgekommene Frage:

Ich habe aufgeschnappt dass der 7 2700x nicht ohne weiteres mit einem X370 Board betreibbar wäre, stimmt das? Ist das mit der Kompatibilität nach einem BIOS-Flash echt eine Glückssache?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2019)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Neu aufgekommene Frage:
> 
> Ich habe aufgeschnappt dass der 7 2700x nicht ohne weiteres mit einem X370 Board betreibbar wäre, stimmt das? Ist das mit der Kompatibilität nach einem BIOS-Flash echt eine Glückssache?


 Davon ist mir nichts bekannt. Es kann sein, dass das Board das neueste Bios braucht, damit die CPU zu 100% korrekt "identifiziert" wird, aber mit einem alten BIOs müsste der PC trotzdem laufen, so dass man das Update nachholen kann. Und wenn  man nicht ausgerechnet einen Ladenhüter beim Board kauft, bei dem die auf Lager befindlichen Mainboards schon seit April/Mai 2018 rumlagen (der 2700X kam schon im April raus), dann ist das BIOS bei einem Board sowieso neu genug.

Du kannst ja mal bei den in Frage kommenden Boards nachsehen, ob der 2700X in der Liste der kompatiblen CPUs drinsteht.


----------

